# Scary Thread



## Nicholas (5/1/17)

Now vaping is awesome and the vendors on this forum are awesome and the forum is awesome and the people on the forum are awesome which in turn makes vaping extra awesome. 

we are lucky to have this place to learn and enjoy vaping, we are lucky to have awesome vendors who look out for us and are always willing to help because out there is some scary stuff. we are so lucky to have the likes of @Silver and @Rob Fisher and the rest of the guys that keep this forum going.

I don't know if any of you have seen this and if so what are your opinions on it. I for one think its terrible it cannot be safe at all, this guy is selling mech mods with blue batteries i have never seen, and on the site it talks about quitting smoking by vaping and then he has these little started kits that look so unsafe for sale on bid or buy. 
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/2591...e_Mechanical_MOD_White_King_Starter_Pack.html


And then we have cuttwood liquids for R190 ( not sure how authentic this is but for 190 i dont even wanna know )
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/2591...usive_for_RDA_and_RTA_of_MOD_or_Box_ecig.html

this is why i never buy from anyone that isn't on this forum. its just not safe out there. 

this is the website apparently he deals in manhole covers too 

http://www.electroncigarettes.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/1/17)

And then we DONT want the industry regulated... catch 22

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (5/1/17)

The selling of dual coil builds on a mech mod to a target market of "noobs" is just plain irresponsible. Agreed. Aptly named thread.

Some regulation would be beneficial but...
Regulation might be targeted more at the users than the sellers and could possibly favor the big players (dare I say big pharma...?), and that would change the nature of vaping for the worse.

I think this is called a conundrum....

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (6/1/17)

The Luggage said:


> And then we DONT want the industry regulated... catch 22


Regulation will never be about battery safety... itll just be tighter nicotine control in this country.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Regulation will never be about battery safety... itll just be tighter nicotine control in this country.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


OK. Go fly with 18650's.


----------



## boxerulez (6/1/17)

The Luggage said:


> OK. Go fly with 18650's.


That is regulation of the transport industry... if I am not mistaken we were talking of regulation of the vaping industry...

In any event 18650s fly into the country to sir vape... hence the white stickers which some other vendors do not have (shipped)

And then they fly to East London when shipped with Aramex or Courier guy....

They also fly in commercial air travel fligts.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## SAVaper (6/1/17)

I think it will be just like the regulating of the motor industry. There are still dealers in second hand vehicles that will sell a piece of scrap to uninformed/unsuspecting buyers. Regulating has not changed that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (6/1/17)

The Luggage said:


> OK. Go fly with 18650's.



I have flown a couple of times with 18650's in my hand luggage, (In the cool silicone sleeves), SAA, Kalula and BA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (6/1/17)

Nicholas said:


> Now vaping is awesome and the vendors on this forum are awesome and the forum is awesome and the people on the forum are awesome which in turn makes vaping extra awesome.
> 
> we are lucky to have this place to learn and enjoy vaping, we are lucky to have awesome vendors who look out for us and are always willing to help because out there is some scary stuff. we are so lucky to have the likes of @Silver and @Rob Fisher and the rest of the guys that keep this forum going.
> 
> ...



But he has approvals. and certificates!

Sure, you can't actually read the text of the image, so it could be his primary school participation certificates, _but he has certificates_. That's legit, right?

I am in full favour of the theoretical regulation of everything. The only problem is the implementation of regulation gets twisted and tainted and becomes and exercise in taxation and vexation, rather than one of holding market participants accountable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (6/1/17)

Nicholas said:


> Now vaping is awesome and the vendors on this forum are awesome and the forum is awesome and the people on the forum are awesome which in turn makes vaping extra awesome.
> 
> we are lucky to have this place to learn and enjoy vaping, we are lucky to have awesome vendors who look out for us and are always willing to help because out there is some scary stuff. we are so lucky to have the likes of @Silver and @Rob Fisher and the rest of the guys that keep this forum going.
> 
> ...




I checked out these links now all my bloody ads on every website wants to sell me cutwood from bid or buy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/1/17)

E.T. said:


> I have flown a couple of times with 18650's in my hand luggage, (In the cool silicone sleeves), SAA, Kalula and BA


Indeed and they all starting to look at rules for lithium batteries. So safety is going to be regulated slowly but surely. All sorts of toys blowing up they HAVE to.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> That is regulation of the transport industry... if I am not mistaken we were talking of regulation of the vaping industry...
> 
> In any event 18650s fly into the country to sir vape... hence the white stickers which some other vendors do not have (shipped)
> 
> ...


Agreed, I am suggesting that these minor safety measures will spread across industries. I sure hope so. AGREED only one sector is regulating itself. But I hope it spreads. Rather regulate batteries than devices IMO. Much simpler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/1/17)

No matter how much regulation is applied to any sector or industry, it is always left up to the end user of the product to use it responsibly.
If you have nothing to do, just search YouTube for idiot drivers. It should keep you busy for years to come, as new material gets added at a rate that is impossible to keep up with. Passing a simple drivers test does not automatically make you an expert at driving and neither does it stop you from being an idiot on the road.
How many of the minibus taxis that you see on the road daily are actually roadworthy? They are ferrying hundreds of thousands of people around daily.
When stopped and found to be not roadworthy, a simple 'spot-fine' ensures that they keep on operating, even if it kills their occupants and other motorists a Km down the road.

Regulating batteries might make them slightly more difficult and more expensive to get hold of, but it's not going to stop someone sticking it in a mod and firing it on a build that far exceeds the operating specs of the battery, even if the user IS aware of the risk and an expert at calculating the values.
Cloud chasers on mech mods have been pushing the limits on batteries since the first mech was custom built specifically for that, and no amount of regulation is ever going to stop that.

Even if the honest vendors stops selling all batteries, someone else will just step up to the plate to meet the demand and fill the gap in the market.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (6/1/17)

@Kuhlkatz speaks with great wisdom. True, regulation has in many cases just created a breeding ground for a flourishing underground market. In such cases all forms of control are lost and so on and so forth.

I just can not help to be concerned that out there somewhere there may be people eagerly awaiting their first Vape Mail, ever hopeful that this is the answer they have been looking for, completely unaware that there is a huge difference between the starter kits they see on vleisboek and this monster they now purchased. Gooi some sauce over those pre-installed dual coils and .....

Damn, i have issues...

Regards


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/1/17)

Lol, @Raindance . We all have issues 

Most of us are all for a regulated market which would ensure general safety of equipment and allow standards in e-juice and their manufacturing. It would also ensure that nic or e-juice is not made available to the underaged. 
The US proposed regulations is taking this a few steps too far though, and is going to kill their existing self-regulated market and make it easy for big tobacco and big pharma to come up trumps in supplying to meet the existing demand of those that acquire things legally. In my opinion it is going to create a very lucrative black market as well.

Even with regulations, it's not going to stop the grey imports or stop the adventurous few from singeing eyebrows and / or other body parts. It's just going to ensure another avenue that provides governments with a steady tax stream from the honest few that prefers easily accessible products.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

